# Check out my band



## st1tch (Dec 1, 2009)

We're called Milton-
myspace.com/miltonsrockmusic

Sort of punk, grungish stuff.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 16, 2009)

If you listened to it- give some feedback! We've got a cd coming out and we're selling them for 12$! (All professional shnazzy case and what not)


----------

